
IPv6-only Virtual Servers - simonbrown
http://blog.mythic-beasts.com/2014/02/24/ipv6-only-virtual-servers/
======
X-Istence
If you don't mind proxying your traffic, Cloudflare can be used as a reverse
proxy in front of an IPv6 only address and they will create an IPv4 address
for your site too.

This allows your own server to be IPv6 only, and still hosts websites to IPv4
customers.

This off course won't work for stuff like email...

~~~
ChuckMcM
I wondered about doing stuff like this, a sort of V4->V6 NAT :-) Have you used
the Cloudflare service? If so how did you like it?

~~~
X-Istence
I have used the Cloudflare service. I had an issue with their IPv4 -> IPv6 in
their Dallas datacenter that got resolved after chatting with their CEO on
Twitter. Since then I have always also added an IPv4 fall-back as well.

I can wholeheartedly recommend Cloudflare though :-)

------
Spittie
I've posted this before, so I hope it doesn't come out as spam (not
affiliated, just a fan). A similar project is
[http://lowendspirit.com/](http://lowendspirit.com/)

Dirty, dirty cheap vps (3€/year) with only ipv6.

Actually, that's not exactly true. You get 20 ports of a shared ipv4, which is
nice if you can't connect over ipv6. You can also ask for an haproxy entry, so
that your vps will answer on port 80 when trying to access your site.

I hope we'll see similar discounts in the future, since ipv4 keep getting more
expansive every day (right now provider can easily charge 1-5€/month for one).

~~~
dublinben
Thanks for posting this again. I forgot to save this site the first time I
came across it, and I couldn't find anything useful by searching for "ipv6
only VPS."

------
ilaksh
To Mythic Beasts and other smaller discount VPS providers: please, please
provide an API.

I am building a service that uses the Digital Ocean API. Their prices are
lower than large services like AWS, Google and even Linode so I can provide a
good value by adding on to their virtual servers (I am building a service for
deploying Docker containers).

If there was another somewhat smaller but still relatively discounted and
reliable VPS provider with a good API then I could provide that as another
option for my customers to deploy their Docker containers to.

~~~
IanCal
What's your service? I'm very interested in deploying docker containers at the
moment, and having a nice abstraction over deploying to multiple different
providers would be fantastic.

~~~
ilaksh
Not ready to share the dev website yet because there are too many things left
to do.

And to be honest the multiple VPS providers thing is a ways off and might not
happen.

For now it has a command/API endpoint to deploy a VPS (Digital Ocean), another
for registering a domain. The idea is that often when you want to deploy a
container it is actually a web site/web application or part of one.

And then I have a run command/API endpoint that takes the server name, image
or image alias name, and domain name. It will run the image and automatically
create a DNS record and reverse nginx proxy (if the container exposes a port
using HTTP).

I am also planning on adding a simple way to automatically run and link
containers so that you can just add ENV RUNLINK elasticsearch,redis to your
Dockerfile and then my run command will pull & run elasticsearch and redis and
then run your container and link it. With the new feature in docker you can
then access redis for example by specifying redis as the hostname (docker now
adds an /etc/hosts line when you link). I will have some default image aliases
which are basically a way to shorten an image name to leave out the
username/repo and go with a default I have tested or an alias added by the
user.

Right now I am thinking minimum of two weeks before I can start beta testing.

------
soulshake
"If you’re a technology professional and have no idea what any of this means,
we suggest you start your training by placing an order here."

Step 1: Give us your money. Step 2. ??? Step 3. Get it!

------
bbrks
Genuinely curious, why would a cheap virtual server ever need 4 billion IPv6
addresses?

Why not just give out a /64? (254 addresses) which is the minimum amount of
addresses you can assign in IPv6.

~~~
specialp
A /64 in IPv6 is 2^64 IP addresses (it is 128 bit). 256 IPv6 addresses is
/120\. The simple reason why they do not give smaller blocks is the VPS
company themselves are assigned a minimum of /64 for network purposes. That
means they have 4 billion blocks of 4 billion IPs so why be stingy :)

~~~
dragonwriter
> The simple reason why they do not give smaller blocks is the VPS company
> themselves are assigned a minimum of /64 for network purposes. That means
> they have 4 billion blocks of 4 billion IPs so why be stingy :)

Well, you know, they _might_ end up having half the population of the planet
buying servers, and _then_ they'll be sorry they didn't give out smaller
alotments...

~~~
eknkc
If they give everyone their own /64 subnet, it would still be like there were
4 billion of entire ipv4 address spaces available.

Given that the planet can run on a single ipv4 space right now, that's an
awful lot to run through.

~~~
stephengillie
2^32 ought to be enough for anybody?

